# Telling your boss to go fuck themselves.



## KelJu (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm about one straw away from it. I'm 27 and I have never quite a job in my life without having a better one lined up. Despite my explosive, irrational, irate personality, I have always had the ability to keep my cool when my money was on the line.  

The line has been drawn in the sand, and the consequences, financially, will be massive. I might detonate a career atom bomb tomorrow if my director as much as speaks to me. 

What is it like? Does it feel great at first and then you spend the next few weeks kicking yourself in the nuts as your bills pile up? That's how I see it, but I think I will regret it on my deathbed if I don't handle this shit KelJu style.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2009)

what crimes of douchebaggery has your boss been committing?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 1, 2009)

vent here n you might feel good enough to keep your cool while you line up a job. THEN tell them.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 1, 2009)

are piling bills or putting up with hell day after day worse?

I'd only pull an instant quit if the boss was EXTREMELY out of line...ever think about going to his/her superior?...or (I can't believe I'm actually suggesting this part)  you could always go to HR.  

if the boss is in the wrong and violating company policy, being a prick about it, than report it...the company would be better with out him/her.  You'd be saving the company $ and human capital (ie yourself).

If your at a small company....then good luck, you might be stuck


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 1, 2009)

truthfully it feels amazing. I had already started looking for something else and was pretty confident that I would not be out of work for long, but the look on his face was priceless. He started some shit right in the middle of a shift that that had to be done and he couldn't order anyone else to do it because they were all busy. he realized right away that he was going to have to finish it himself. I savored that moment like a fine steak. when im depressed i relive that moment to make myself feel better.

I tell you this not trying to egg you on. the economy is tough right now and the idea of bills piling up would scare the hell out of me and i would probably not do it today without some sort of safety net, but the rest of the day is like the day that you first have sex.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 2, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I'm about one straw away from it. I'm 27 and I have never quite a job in my life without having a better one lined up. Despite my explosive, irrational, irate personality, I have always had the ability to keep my cool when my money was on the line.
> 
> The line has been drawn in the sand, and the consequences, financially, will be massive. I might detonate a career atom bomb tomorrow if my director as much as speaks to me.



Up to you, KelJu.

But you know the economy is very slow and unemployment means 6 people on average are competing for one open position.  

I don't know what industry you're in, but you might want to wait a year - if you can.



> What is it like? Does it feel great at first and then you spend the next few weeks kicking yourself in the nuts as your bills pile up? That's how I see it, but I think I will regret it on my deathbed if I don't handle this shit KelJu style.



Like you, I've always had another job lined up.

In these times, I think you should do the same.  When the bills come in without any income, it can wipe you out quickly, even if you've got money saved.

Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## ROID (Oct 2, 2009)

Give him a big hug and say i understand


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm with Ivanry and Big Smoothy.  The satisfaction that you might enjoy from telling off the boss won't pay the bills.  Look for another job and then plan your grand departure.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 2, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I'm about one straw away from it. I'm 27 and I have never quite a job in my life without having a better one lined up. Despite my explosive, irrational, irate personality, I have always had the ability to keep my cool when my money was on the line.
> 
> The line has been drawn in the sand, and the consequences, financially, will be massive. I might detonate a career atom bomb tomorrow if my director as much as speaks to me.
> 
> What is it like? Does it feel great at first and then you spend the next few weeks kicking yourself in the nuts as your bills pile up? That's how I see it, but I think I will regret it on my deathbed if I don't handle this shit KelJu style.



I don't believe in burning bridges, so I have never done something like that. If you are that unhappy look for a new job, once you get one then put in your two weeks notice.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 2, 2009)

Prince said:


> I don't believe in burning bridges, so I have never done something like that. If you are that unhappy look for a new job, once you get one then put in your two weeks notice.



That is my thoughts.

Your boss will get his eventually.  What goes around comes around.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 2, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I'm about one straw away from it. I'm 27 and I have never quite a job in my life without having a better one lined up. Despite my explosive, irrational, irate personality, I have always had the ability to keep my cool when my money was on the line.
> 
> The line has been drawn in the sand, and the consequences, financially, will be massive. I might detonate a career atom bomb tomorrow if my director as much as speaks to me.
> 
> What is it like? Does it feel great at first and then you spend the next few weeks kicking yourself in the nuts as your bills pile up? That's how I see it, but I think I will regret it on my deathbed if I don't handle this shit KelJu style.




Burger King will never be the same.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm cool today. Last night I was piss drunk and pissed off. 
I am going to stay here until my apartment lease is up, that way I will have my year's experience in a cooperate environment, and I can move to wherever I like.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 2, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I'm cool today. Last night I was piss drunk and pissed off.



I am impressed with how well written your first post is while you were piss drunk.  That ain't easy.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 2, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> I am impressed with how well written your first post is while you were piss drunk.  That ain't easy.




I have a very strong drug maturity. I am actually a lot more stable and much better communicator when I'm fucked up as opposed to being sober.


I feel like shit today, though. Stress causes me to have vivid dreams and nightmares. I dreamed I was being stabbed to death all night. I awoke this morning feeling like I had been hit by a train.


----------



## ROID (Oct 2, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> .
> 
> What goes around comes around.



no it doesn't


----------



## sara (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree with prince and Iain ..


----------



## sara (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree with prince and Iain ..


----------



## maniclion (Oct 2, 2009)

sara said:


> I agree with prince and Iain ..





sara said:


> I agree with prince and Iain ..


Damn, you must really agree to post twice!!!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 3, 2009)

Dale Mabry said:


> Burger King will never be the same.



*Ouch.*


----------



## Perdido (Oct 3, 2009)

Being a boss myself i can say I've never had anyone ever tell me off then quit. I've had guys come into my office and say they've been offered a great job opportunity wanting to know what to do. I've had to tell them "are you nuts, take it, I would".

I did have a guy come back a year later after being let go ask for more money the one week he worked. He did everything wrong, wouldn't listen to simple directions, needed "a personal day" whatever that is mid week. After being terminated he ended up throwing a chair at his employment counselor and is in prison now.

Moral of the story:
1) don't go to work drunk & pissed off.
2) don't throw objects at boss or anyone else at work or trying to find a new job after quitting or being fired while being drunk & pissed off
3) don't represent yourself in court even if you are not drunk & pissed off.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 3, 2009)

I suppose I took a good life lesson out of this. The nest day my boss was easier going than she had ever been. 

In hindsight, the whole thing sounded like a spat between siblings. I swear its high school all over again.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 3, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I suppose I took a good life lesson out of this. The nest day my boss was easier going than she had ever been.
> 
> In hindsight, the whole thing sounded like a spat between siblings. I swear its high school all over again.



you banged her, didn't you?


----------



## Perdido (Oct 3, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> you banged her, didn't you?


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 5, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I suppose I took a good life lesson out of this. The nest day my boss was easier going than she had ever been.
> 
> In hindsight, the whole thing sounded like a spat between siblings. I swear its high school all over again.




Your boss is a woman?!?!?  Oh shit, no wonder you two are having problems, you've reached the point where you get your periods at the same time.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 5, 2009)

I had a female boss for a few years and I had a hard time with her on a work level (not personal though), not sure if it was just her or because I had an issue with a female being my boss.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 5, 2009)

ALBOB said:


> Your boss is a woman?!?!?  Oh shit, no wonder you two are having problems, you've reached the point where you get your periods at the same time.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 5, 2009)

I like having women bosses, they tend to fall for my bullshit more often.......


----------



## sara (Oct 5, 2009)

maniclion said:


> Damn, you must really agree to post twice!!!



I sure do


----------



## KelJu (Oct 5, 2009)

Prince said:


> I had a female boss for a few years and I had a hard time with her on a work level (not personal though), not sure if it was just her or because I had an issue with a female being my boss.




I would by lying if I said her being a woman had no part in it. It wasn't a big part, but it made it sting a little more. I have never been talked down to by a women since those super religious nut job teachers from elementary school. You know the kind I am talking about. Massive echos and a chip on the shoulder. She is ex military, and by far the ugliest mountain ogre I have ever seen. 

It was funny as shit for the past year watching her talk down to grown men like they were little kids, and they had to take it because their jobs were on the line.  When it was my turn it wasn't funny anymore. All I could do was give her mean looks. I't was the gheyest moment of my life.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 5, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I't was the gheyest moment of my life.



Alright, I've already kicked you once while you were down so I'm gonna let this one slide.  But the next time you leave yourself open like this I'm giving you both barrels.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 5, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I would by lying if I said her being a woman had no part in it. It wasn't a big part, but it made it sting a little more. I have never been talked down to by a women since those super religious nut job teachers from elementary school. You know the kind I am talking about. Massive echos and a chip on the shoulder. She is ex military, and by far the ugliest mountain ogre I have ever seen.
> 
> It was funny as shit for the past year watching her talk down to grown men like they were little kids, and they had to take it because their jobs were on the line.  When it was my turn it wasn't funny anymore. All I could do was give her mean looks. I't was the gheyest moment of my life.


Well when the day comes make sure it goes down like this.......






YouTube Video


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 6, 2009)

Prince said:


> I don't believe in burning bridges, so I have never done something like that. If you are that unhappy look for a new job, once you get one then put in your two weeks notice.



True story...

I once had a crap boss at a small family company...
Couldn't do anything about it...

Eventually the company liquidated out to a bigger corporation,
and the guy who was the director, became the schlub who took orders
from a younger guy, half a country away.

He hated it, it drained him of all his power, I watched him get bitched upon every day,
my job improved because I was sending approvals to the main office, where reports
and budget expenses, were getting signed over his head
(things he normally would have shit on, instead of approving).

When I finally quit I had written this three page resignation, on how the company should have
fired him and what was wrong with management...
I didn't submit it...
I submitted one sentence:  "I hereby resign my current position of blah-blah-blah, thank you".

All worked out for the best.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 6, 2009)

Take a day or two off...


----------



## Jodi (Oct 12, 2009)

I hate working for women which is weird because most women like working for women.  I can't stand it and won't take a job working for a women.  I'm too strong headed (as most women managers) and we just clash bigtime.  However, as a manager I never minded female employees.


----------

